# SoundStream and USB



## Ramiki (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi all,

I am having an issue here with my SoundStream VR-74H2B when I try to use it with USB flash drive . 

The things is I can only view and play 1120 MP3's. No matter how I try and configure the folders and the files I still get the same results 

Is there a way around this . I have lots of MP3 and would like to get them on a usb .

Hope some one can help with this . Or if anyone used soundstream head unit to confirm the issue ?

Thanks 

Ramiki


----------

